
Ask HN: What are your impressions for using 1 big curved monitor for programming? - vasili111
What you prefer for programming, one big curved monitor or several flat monitors?
======
busymichael
A year ago, I gave up my multi-monitor/multi-tasking. I was deluding myself
that it was more productive.

I now do everything (including code) in a single window that is no larger than
the focus of my field of vision.

I keep all my windows stacked in the center of my screen and CMD-Tab through
them. I have become very fast with CMD-Tab (and related shortcuts).

I used to code with multiple windows -- IDE, preview, logs, StackExchange,
etc. all open in multiple places. The lack of focus made it less productive
for me.

Now, I keep a small log window open in the lower right section of my screen,
then have my code editor and preview window stacked.

My workflow is basically: code, code, code, CMD-s (save), CMD-tab to preview
window, CMD-r (run/refresh), CMD-tab to the log window so I can view the
errors, then back to code to start bug fixing.

My head never moves. My neck is always at the right height and my eyes are
always in the right place. I use a standing desk and this setup has helped
prevent neck and shoulder pain.

Another big benefit: I am 100% as productive when using my the 27inch monitor
at my desk as I am at my laptop 13inch screen - the workflow and screen setup
is exactly the same.

~~~
cjf101
I'm really similar. I hit a point with multiple monitors where I realized that
the extra space was more of a distraction than a help. I now use a single
monitor/full screen 90% of the time.

I use Contexts.app to search through all of my windows and so that task
switching becomes more consistent/muscle memory-ish, which was really nice for
staying in flow. I also use Spectacle so that I can easily window arrange for
those times when side by side windows is useful.

~~~
coding123
Just downloaded Contexts - thanks - do you know if there's any way for it to
cmd-tab through your Chrome tabs? It looks like it can for Safari from the
screen shots.

~~~
cjf101
I think they are just using the Ctrl-Shift-Tab and Ctrl-Tab shortcuts to
browse through tabs. Those work in Chrome and Safari, so you can keep your
fingers on the keyboard.

I haven't found a way to use Contexts to introspect tabs (I suspect it would
need some soft of browser extension to do so).

The Quick Tabs extension does a pretty good job if you don't mind invoking it
after you get to Chrome.

It's not quite as elegant as finding windows, but it's pretty good.

From anywhere at all:

Contexts: Hold Fn, type "Chr" Chrome: Cmd-E Quick Tabs: Type tab name, Enter

------
matt_the_bass
I have been using a Dell 34" for about a year. I _LOVE_ it.

I use Grid Move v1.19.62 to manage window positions via key bindings. I think
this is critical.

My window layout is:

\- full height, left 25%

\- full height, center 50%

\- full height, right 25%

\- full height, right 75%

The left window is used for active references, and slack

The center is active composition or reading (code, web browser, email, reading
PDFs etc)

Left 25 is for secondary references

Left 75 is for large code windows. I can get 4 nice columns in VIM if needed.
But I usually try to limit to 3 columns.

I used to use a lot more window positions in my grid template, but that got
ils quick.

I really like that my main focus can be directly ahead unlike using 2 large
monitors.

It’s also nice if I need to blow up a large dwg or exlitronics schematic.

My one wish would be to have another 300-400 pixels vertical.

~~~
emmatoday
Is there anything like this for MacOS?

~~~
rahilb
I use [https://www.spectacleapp.com/](https://www.spectacleapp.com/) for
keyboard based window management.

~~~
jaaames
+1 for spectacle, keyboard shortcuts are now muscle memory, can't live without
developing on a single 28" 4k monitor.

------
lodi
I have a 40" 4k curved monitor at home (AOC C4008VU8, ~$1000 CAD, off-brand
version of the Phillips one), and a pair of 24" monitors at work that I use in
portrait mode. xmonad (tiling window manager) in both environments.

No question the single monitor is better, and at these sizes you need the
curvature, otherwise text at the periphery gets hard to read. With multiple
smaller screens you inevitably get locked into a workflow where the code goes
on one screen and browser/terminal/etc. on the others. With a single screen...
well it's probably the same overall workflow but you can set up that partition
wherever you need it. So dedicate more space to the "main" activity, and less
to the other things.

I'm really looking forward to 8k becoming mainstream; 4k on such a large
screen just gives you the same kind of pixel pitch that you get on a ~20"
1080p monitor: "normal" but not "retina".

------
mmgutz
I use a curved monitor for work and the main benefit is you can focus on the
center while having a large workspace. Viewing centered is the key. With dual
monitor setup, I was coding with my head slightly rotated to the left most of
the day. I didn't like splitting a window down the middle of two displays.

As for the curve. It's OK. I don't like how straight lines appear curved when
you have many of them like on a spreadsheet.

I recently setup a triple monitor setup on an arm for gaming. It's great for
programming and much cheaper. I use cheaper monitors on the left and right.
For coding, you can have a large workspace for 1/2 the price.

For serious coding I use i3 window manager. It works great with multiple
displays. Each display is a workspace. Again, most of the time my focus is on
the center one. Right and left display are things like extra terminals, run-
time logs, dedicated monitor for debugging web pages.

------
davewasthere
Two different setups I use regularly.

First is 2x4k monitors side by side. I still think I prefer this
configuration. Two flat 4k monitors just works well with how I like to arrange
things and code.

Second setup has a Samsung curved 34" monitor (with a little 24" 1920x1080
next to it). The 34" works well, but I find I need to split it into two, and
often just use the flat 24" for the IDE and the larger monitor for
reference/preview...

Windows positioning shortcut keys do the job. But it just feels a little
awkward positioning apps on the curved monitor for some reason.

------
matchmike1313
I recently switched to the Acer XR382CQK 37.5” UltraWide QHD monitor and could
not be happier. The curve is just enough that using it manage a couple apps at
once on one display is perfect. I also love the extra real-estate you get on
the 37.5" vs. a 32/34". I came from a Dell 27" 4K and this has been a big
improvement.

------
ohstopitu
At work I have 3 monitors (24" 1080p) for multitasking (one for comms - email,
slack, jabber etc. and music, one for code and one for browser - docs and
stuff).

At home, I have 2 monitors (27" 1080p) - one for code and another for browser.
I've been considering replacing these 2 with a 34" curved monitor for a while
(however, I don't see the expense justified right now).

------
mandeequeue
I've got two curved 23" screens which works very nicely. Gives you lots of
space to work with, with a wrap around kinda feel.

------
j45
I considered a 3840x1440 monitor and instead with with 3 24" 2560x1440
screens:

\- Usable pixel count is much higher \- I use 6 windows across 3 screens: left
screen for comms and research, center screen for any development and right
screen for testing and deployment.

I found this more useful than 1 or 2 27" screens at 2560x1440.

------
mattbgates
Aside from my laptop at home, at work, I'm using two screens for web design.
Definitely helps to get more done. Previews on one screen, code on the other.
Don't care how big the screen is.. there is just something about two screens
that helps you to be more productive.

~~~
matt_the_bass
2 is definitely better than 1 small. But I strongly prefer one huge as I
described in my other comment.

------
nickthemagicman
Does anyone just use a regular laptop and Mac OS virtual desktops?

~~~
apearson
When I'm on the go, virtual desktops are a lifesaver

